# Almost at the end of my vacation



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Seeing all the work you guys post inspired me to actually get my finger out and get into the garage and work on some sticks. I dug out some of the old ones I had made years ago and chose a couple dozen which had potential, plus did one which had been sitting at the back of the garage for a few years now.

As you can see, I prefer doing mostly root sticks with natural handles.

The short, cane-sized one is maple, the other three are ash of one species or another. The really crooked stick is surprisingly sturdy; I put my weight on it ( something I have far too much of, according to my doctor) and it barely flexed.

These four, plus 11 more drying in the garage (slowly because of the cold), are what I managed to do.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

You put a nice finish on those. Natural sticks have a charm of there own. It's fun looking for those special shapes.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

All good looking sticks. 2 and 4 are my favorites.

Rodney


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Great looking sticks keep up the good work.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Pretty productive week. Some pics of the rest I managed to finish or refinish. first one is some sort of thorn bush. Next is ash. Then beech, maple and 3 more ash. Then one I think is maple. Two yellow birch. The last I think is walnut or possibly butternut.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

You're a busy guy.

All very nice sticks again.

#1 stands out to me. The color and texture reminds me of an elk antler at the top.

Rodney


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice stuff. You must get out a fair bit with shovel in hand hey?


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Great collection - natural sticks always look good.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Hey Sean, as it happens, I didn't have to dig for any of them. They were growing mostly in mossy leaf mulch. I just peeled it away and saw what the roots looked like and cut them off if they had potential. They had tap roots which went down further but they were easy to cut off by slipping the saw underneath once exposed. I have a couple more still drying that were on the root mass of a couple of trees uprooted by wind.

Rodney, I see what you mean! As I was working on it I was thinking more along the lines of rhino horn because of the size but you're right it is rather like an antler.

Dana


----------

